# Money To Wife



## braveheart2009

If your wife is working or not working how much should the husband give his wife out of his wages per week/month? I have heard different amounts from friends and family. I would imagine it would be according to your means/salary if you have none you cant give any? What if she doesn't need it everything is covered for her except a few personal items etc?


----------



## moonangel

I'm not working. Husband works but the money he makes is equally ours.


----------



## MsLonely

Same here. My husband said whatever he has, belongs to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF

We both work, however I make 10 times what she does.
Our money goes into a joint account. She is free to spend as she sees fit and so am I.
I would never even consider putting my wife on an "allowance". That is degrading and petty.


----------



## lunalady

I don't work (yet). We don't have a joint account, but my husband always makes sure I have as much money as I need. We can't exactly spend our money freely since we're in a kind of financial trouble ATM. I don't find it degrading that I ask my husband for whatever money I need. I know he doesn't spend more money than I do for his own needs.


----------



## Mom6547

I work. Just not for pay. I add value to our family by raising independent, responsible, well educated children. We don't give each other money. We have a budget. We go over the budget together.We are broke enough that neither of us has much "spending money". That's how we do it anyway.


----------



## notaname

All the money earned goes into the family budget and we decide as a couple where it is all gonna go. I am the "nerd" so I tend to make the actual budget, but DH gives input.

We each get our own spending money out of the budget. We're broke so it is about $25-50 a month. However, we also budget a little for dining and redbox.

There is no feeling of either person giving the other money. We pay the bills from our joint account.


----------



## Mom6547

Now I am about to work. What I make will be ours. We have an IN column in the budget and an OUT column. Now our IN column will be bigger.


----------



## Pandakiss

im a SAHM, so husband works, and he just takes a small cut out of his pay check, and hands me the rest.

i pay cable, rent, and lights. its up to me how i pay and when i pay. if he or i need a item thats 100$ or more, we save a little each week. its up to me to monitor when our netflix bill is due. he is in charge of the internet bill.

if we want take out, it has to come out of the spending money. he bought a xbox, and a month before that i got a wii, we didnt save for it, because its for both of us.

we discuss money before its in our hands.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

We're not even married yet, but he works and the money goes into our joint account. Neither of us has to ask for money, but we do discuss it with each other before we spend a large amount of money. Mostly, he needs to since I pay the bills and he doesn't know what's due when so he needs to be sure he can spend it, and so I discuss mine with him out of respect and so that it doesn't feel (to either of us) like he's a child asking mommy permission. Even if I were working (which eventually I should be), this would still be the way we would do it. 

I feel putting your spouse on an allowance is just not right. Working out a budget together and setting amounts that each of you can spend based on your needs and the money you have is a good thing to do, or agreeing to discuss purchases over X amount is another good option. But I just do not agree with one spouse telling another "I make the money, and this is all you can have."


----------



## greenpearl

We both work, my husband makes more than I do, we put our money together. 

Besides the necessities, I spend money on my facial treatment and flowers, he spends money on his hobbies and snacks. 

Never get bothered that he spends more money than I do, as long as he is happy and money he spends is on healthy hobbies, I support it! 

We are not extravagant spenders.


----------



## harhar

i dont have work my husband doesnt give me money but he give money to his friend and help alot i never ask finacially but i felt so unfair for me as a wife...we have agruement before coz i found a receipt that he send money onher friend in montreal $500 i really felt bad for that coz he never give me nothing i told her why you send money with her that i dont know who is she? he said is his good friend and she is dying coz she have liver cancer and he want to help her. so i shut up my mouth coz i feel pity of his friend and then he have frien again where we live dont have work he bring foods and give him money and buy cigaretes and beer so i told him is nice to help but not too much then he yell at me that what i am complaining i feed you i pay the bills and rent he have a point for that... but on his friend it bother me alot he alwas hangout on his friend and i just stay at home and waiting him to got home i smell alcohol on his mouth i want to give him **** but im so scared what im going to do that he is going to minimize to hangout on his friend...


----------

